# Horse people - help



## Moscowlynny (Jul 1, 2012)

*After riding my whole life, and many years of owning horses, I'm ready to give up! I got both my boys believing they'd have a home for life, but I'm struggling!

After months of vets bill after vets bill, injuries to myself, encountering far too many bitchy people in the horse world, having no money and no time, I'm struggling to see why I bother any more. 

My youngster goes for surgery next week and my 7 year old has turned into a twat.

Please someone, convince me otherwise. I can count on one hand how many times I've ridden in the last 6 months....*


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i'm one with a horse phobia...

my oh loves horses... but they scare the hell outta me!:gasp:

:lol2:


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

I would say this is probably something only you can decide. Could you loan the 7 year old temporarily to see how not having him/her makes you feel? I hope your young horse gets better soon for you. Sorry that's not much help but it sounds like quite a personal decision to me


----------



## Slumdog (Nov 29, 2012)

It's your decision. Can you imagine never seeing them again? I always struggle in winter, this summer I jumped my horse from basic unaff to British Novice on a ticket and I've after all that hard work I've not done anything since July and not rode at all since September! The winter months are always rubbish, the grounds crap, dark early and light late plus its cold and miserable all the time! 
The way I see it is my horses are both 7, I'm potentially going to have them for the next 23+ years so 6 months off isn't going to hurt. Plus it's January now, by March the weather will be getting better again.
If your going to regret it, then don't sell them. Maybe try loaning them and see how you feel, then if you feel like getting back into it you've not lost them. 
I do agree about the bitchness, horsey women can be vile!


----------



## Moscowlynny (Jul 1, 2012)

TBH, it's not winter, to me it makes no difference to summer. It's a mixture of nigh on £13k of vets bills in the last 6 month, constant hassle for the lack of money/spare time, the sheer nastiness (I've been looking for my own land for some time but can't find it) and to top all that off, I did put one of my horse's on loan back in the summer, it came back with a bad injury and since coming back, he's dangerous to be around.

Before he went away, he was lovely, kids would go in the stable to groom/feed him etc, but since coming back, even if you're in the same barn his ears are flat back. I won't let anyone else in the stable, he bites and kicks out, even when giving him feed or putting hay in. I have to put a head collar on over the door. He's put me in hospital and it's a matter of time before he kills someone or seriously injures them.

No idea why he's changed so drastically, but I'm trying everything to get him back to how he used to be, only he's getting worse  Vet has checked everything and has run out of ideas. 

With all the usual stresses and challenges, his terrible attitude is just making things worse. 

My 3 year old I've had since weaned, and he's stuck in with a broken stifle, getting op next thursday, but he's sick of his life and is very frustrated being in. 

Losing the will to carry on with it! 


I have to add, this isn't a case of giving up just because of vets bills etc, I've had in excess of £20k in vets bills over last few years, and have gone 12-18 months without being able to ride due to horse injury at a time.


----------



## Slumdog (Nov 29, 2012)

Hmm it's up to you obviously, but it doesn't sound like you'll be able to sell them, and giving them away you never know where they'll end up. I assume you've had back, teeth, feet checked? What was his injury? Do you know what caused it? Sounds like he's either still in pain or traumatised by something  . I've been looking for my own land as well but also had no luck  theres nothing about and what is about is stupidly expensive!
Only you can decide what you want to do, maybe look to sell up and get one on loan yourself at some point in the future?


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

unless your loaded enough to pay for your horse to be kept in space age style stabling with someone else to deal with the mud and rain, winter has 99% of all horse owners i know thinking 'why do i bother?' at some stage. the remaining 1% are still in the first flush of enthusiasm and dont count :whistling2:

i bother because i cant imagine life without them. simple as. all the :censor: that comes with them is all worth it for the good stuff.

if your struggling, loan out the 7 year old and focus on your youngster. that way you find life easier without him or you miss him so much you want him back. either way, when it comes to him you have your answer. theirs no shame in selling/loaning a horse you just cant get along with. i know this gets trotted (ba dum tsch!) out with many animals, but you really do have to be a partnership with a horse. after all, you wouldnt trust a person you didnt like with your health, so dont do it with a horse.

without wishing to sound like a bitchy horse woman, you say you can count the times you've ridden in the past 6 months on one hand, that could be why your 7 year olds being a pain. i havnt sat on mine since september so i cant really preach, but mine is 1) 20 years old and 2) a lazy bugger who would be happy as a pig in muck if he was never ridden again.

horse insurance is scary, but may be worth it if the vets bills look likely to continue.

as someone who's considering taking to the show ring again this summer for the first time in years, im not looking forward to the competitive bitchy-ness and constant one-upmanship. however, i have a simple way of dealing with it: laugh at them. i know my horse is well looked after. i know im a good rider. i couldnt give a flying hoopla about jumping (sorry show jumpers, but you are the worst in my experience). i do what i do well. insecureness (is that a word?) is all it is at the end of the day. they come in all walks of life (i refer you to any of the 'help' sections on here for perfect examples), but they are the minority. horsey bitches just have bigger gobs :whistling2:


----------



## Slumdog (Nov 29, 2012)

miss_ferret said:


> i know im a good rider. i couldnt give a flying hoopla about jumping (sorry show jumpers, but you are the worst in my experience).


Kingsland jackets, dead sheep, and Whitaker Jodphurs 
Lol Showjumpers are vile, last show I jumped at a certain group of people were betting on how many me and my youngster would knock down. Loudly.
I enjoy the sport and hate the people lol


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Have you posted this on facebook hun because im sure i just read a similar thing on Chit, Chat and Tack lol.

Only you know what is right for both you and the horses. An unhappy owner leads to an unhappy herd


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

Slumdog said:


> Kingsland jackets, dead sheep, and Whitaker Jodphurs
> Lol Showjumpers are vile, last show I jumped at a certain group of people were betting on how many me and my youngster would knock down. Loudly.
> I enjoy the sport and hate the people lol


thats how bad a horsewoman i am, i havnt worn jodhpurs to ride for years. tesco/asda skinny jeans, do the job just as well, and cost less than £10/15 a pair :whistling2: i have a joules t-shirt somewhere though so im totally still in the club :no1:

next time, aim your horse at them :whistling2: i enjoy a bit of jumping, but have absolutely no desire to go further than that. think of it this way, i know a fair few showjumpers (my cross country mates are, to a man, mental. in the best possible way) and its only the good ones that arnt bitches :whistling2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

miss_ferret said:


> thats how bad a horsewoman i am, i havnt worn jodhpurs to ride for years. tesco/asda skinny jeans, do the job just as well, and cost less than £10/15 a pair :whistling2: i have a joules t-shirt somewhere though so im totally still in the club :no1:
> 
> next time, aim your horse at them :whistling2: i enjoy a bit of jumping, but have absolutely no desire to go further than that. think of it this way, i know a fair few showjumpers (my cross country mates are, to a man, mental. in the best possible way) and its only the good ones that arnt bitches :whistling2:


Omg i just wear leggings when mooching around lol. Joddies are so expensive now a days


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Omg i just wear leggings when mooching around lol. Joddies are so expensive now a days


i had to draw the line at leggings, i froze and the farm dogs made a right mess of them :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

miss_ferret said:


> i had to draw the line at leggings, i froze and the farm dogs made a right mess of them :lol2:


Thats when you nip to primark and put a plain pair under a pair or the woolie ones XD


----------



## Slumdog (Nov 29, 2012)

Your all doing it wrong, clearly John Whitaker jodhpurs with enough 'bling' to blind the opposition are the way forward! Oh and matching numnahs and fly veils (even in winter, and bling-don't forget the bling!) and most important of all...a coat with your name on the back!! (Also with bling) 
And remember when your warming up in the warm up arena, either 1. Whack the practise fence up to 1m20 for the 70cm class, 2. Walk realllllllly slowlyyyyy round the edge in a line (3 or 4 of you is perfect) chatting to your mates 3. Stand behind the practise fence chatting on your phone.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Slumdog said:


> Your all doing it wrong, clearly John Whitaker jodhpurs with enough 'bling' to blind the opposition are the way forward! Oh and matching numnahs and fly veils (even in winter, and bling-don't forget the bling!) and most important of all...a coat with your name on the back!! (Also with bling)
> And remember when your warming up in the warm up arena, either 1. Whack the practise fence up to 1m20 for the 70cm class, 2. Walk realllllllly slowlyyyyy round the edge in a line (3 or 4 of you is perfect) chatting to your mates 3. Stand behind the practise fence chatting on your phone.


I prefer the if the horse doesnt go over the fence then throwing yourself over it at full pelt. It should at least be counted lol


----------



## Slumdog (Nov 29, 2012)

selina20 said:


> I prefer the if the horse doesnt go over the fence then throwing yourself over it at full pelt. It should at least be counted lol


I've had one of those, also had the "jumping the fence, loosing all breaks and steering and jumping out of the ménage into the carpark"
Luckily I wasn't at a show lol!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Slumdog said:


> I've had one of those, also had the "jumping the fence, loosing all breaks and steering and jumping out of the ménage into the carpark"
> Luckily I wasn't at a show lol!


I have that nasty habit of bailing when things start to go wrong lmao. Faceplanting a jump pole and getting a mouthful of rubber is an art i believe :lol2:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

selina20 said:


> I prefer the if the horse doesnt go over the fence then throwing yourself over it at full pelt. It should at least be counted lol


the day that becomes the rule, il be representing england at the next olympics :lol2:


i have to admit, i was once very tempted by a pink leopard print rain sheet for mine (despite him refusing to wear a rug). it was a stupid amount of money though, and idont think it'd suit him some how









besides, he has a perfectly good bear coat :whistling2:


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

You made a commitment to those horses, don't break it. If you sell your horses you don't know how much you will regret it, you'll miss them being naughty and causing problems, you'd miss everything about them no matter how annoying it was.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

miss_ferret said:


> the day that becomes the rule, il be representing england at the next olympics :lol2:
> 
> 
> i have to admit, i was once very tempted by a pink leopard print rain sheet for mine (despite him refusing to wear a rug). it was a stupid amount of money though, and idont think it'd suit him some how
> ...


Im not surprised he refused to wear rugs if you were making him wear pink. Poor lad lol. Hes lovely though . I love the winter bear coats.


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

Here's my beautiful tb, he was beaten and attacked as a race horse, completely abused, he fractured his fetlock and messed up his tendons, they pin fired him trying to fix it and it screwed up.

He was rescued from a barn of broken down ex racers when a lady found him so bloated with worms, his sides were rubbing against his tiny stall, he was let out into a pasture once a week.

He can't jump, or be ridden on hard ground because of the damaged done to his leg, and his face and body is covered in black scars from the whipping and beating he received, but still I can put anyone, even children on his back and he'll happily take them around (even when he's in a school next to ostriches trying to get him through the fence!)

DSC_0531.jpg photo by daizeeb | Photobucket

How many horses have tolerated you being an awful rider when you were learning, and doing silly things even when experienced? Don't ditch your's just because they are having problems right now.


----------



## Lauraa(: (Apr 11, 2010)

People get angry when someone can't keep a dog/lizard/snake but people seem more supportive when it's a horse. I don't know much about horses but I appreciate they're expensive. Either way, don't make a commitment you can't keep. "I can count on one hand how many times I've ridden my horses in the past 6months" I'm sorry but maybe if you're having that many problems you should get a more experience loaner in?
If you have no spare money at the moment, maybe you should have stuck to one instead of two so you can afford the training that the "twat" needs, or understand that your youngster needs and operation and that is no need to stop riding, there is always the risk of illness whilst buying any animal.


----------



## Slumdog (Nov 29, 2012)

Here's mine
My ex-racehorse Slumdog, bought him as a 3year old off the track. He raced twice and came 11th and 14th out of 11 and 14 lol









And Billy (Bodens Irish Lad) bought him from Cavern in Ireland when I was working at a dealers yard, fell in love with him and bought him myself








I've worked my arse off to be able to have them and I'll never sell them.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

i realise that D looks a right scruff on that last pic, so a slightly better one of him


----------



## Slumdog (Nov 29, 2012)

Ooh he's lovely! Does he drive? X


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

miss_ferret said:


> i realise that D looks a right scruff on that last pic, so a slightly better one of him
> image


Do you know his breeding?

I would post pics of my herd but that would require me hogging a large portion of the thread lol. I have recently found out that my competition brood mare is actually a drumhorse and her dad was owned by the queen lmao


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

nobody should feel they 'have' to keep an animal, especially something like a horse, if they dont feel they can. its not good for the person and its not good for the animal. horses can easily live for 30+ years, for this among many other reasons they should not be taken on lightly. however, 30 years is a long time. its longer than raising a child to adulthood and longer than many marriages last. life rarely stays the same for that length of time. my mum bought D when he was 3 and i was 6, so we've owned him for 17 years. in that time the only thing that has changed in his life has been the horses around him. however during that time life has certainly not stayed the same for us, and at times we have been very lucky to be able to afford him.

horses are more like people than any other animal i've ever interacted with. they have their own personalities, quirks and down right annoying habits. some are eager to please, some arnt. some want people around them, some dont. people think im over exaggerating when i say finding a horse if like finding a partner. your going to be together a long time, you need to get along. but if its not working out, you need to consider if going your separate ways is best for both of you. 

i suggested loaning the 7 year old out to give both horse and rider time apart. if the rider is getting fed up with the horse, the horse is probably getting fed up with the rider. at this stage i certainly wouldnt recommenced selling. for one the horse market is dead at this time of year, and after the summer we had the prices of all but the best have plummeted, so finding a good home may be very difficult.

i spend a lot of time helping deal with the fall out from other peoples mistakes with horses, but the feeling i get is that the OP isnt about to become one of those people. i, personally, think she's had a lot on her plate by the sounds of it and has somewhat reached the end of her tether. having a horse about to be operated on is a stressful time for anyone and not helped by the other deciding to act up.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Lauraa(: said:


> People get angry when someone can't keep a dog/lizard/snake but people seem more supportive when it's a horse. I don't know much about horses but I appreciate they're expensive. Either way, don't make a commitment you can't keep. "I can count on one hand how many times I've ridden my horses in the past 6months" I'm sorry but maybe if you're having that many problems you should get a more experience loaner in?
> If you have no spare money at the moment, maybe you should have stuck to one instead of two so you can afford the training that the "twat" needs, or understand that your youngster needs and operation and that is no need to stop riding, there is always the risk of illness whilst buying any animal.


A horse isnt like a cat or dog. They require a lot of time an finance. A horse can live upto and beyond 30 years and sometimes life does not plan out for the whole of them 30 years. It is completely demoralizing to have a horse that you cannot work with. In fact it makes you feel completely crap and like you are a failure. Horses are also incredibly dangerous and if you arent on the same page then you are in trouble.

Training also does not solve everything in regards to a horse. They do things for all number of things so its a case of taking the time to single each one out and see what makes a difference.

Vet treatment is completely different too as well as the insurance and at a small problem can rapidly turn into a spiralling problem resulting in very expensive surgery.

I think everyone that has a horse can sympathise with the poster and what she is currently feeling.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

Slumdog said:


> Ooh he's lovely! Does he drive? X


he used to when younger, he looked beautiful in harness. getting him going again has been on me and mums to do list for a few years now, so may not happen again any time soon :lol2:



selina20 said:


> Do you know his breeding?
> 
> I would post pics of my herd but that would require me hogging a large portion of the thread lol. I have recently found out that my competition brood mare is actually a drumhorse and her dad was owned by the queen lmao


he's the result of a gypsy cob (back in the days when these were almost a breed in themselves before everything with a bit of feather and a coloured coat got dubbed a gypsy cob) leaping the fence and having some love across the social divide with an impeccably bred Clydesdale mare :whistling2:

my random but true horse fact: i once nearly bought the full brother to, i think, 3 of the Duke of Edinburgh's driving highlands. i couldnt have afforded him, but by god he was stunning. the horse. not the duke.


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

selina20 said:


> A horse isnt like a cat or dog. They require a lot of time an finance. A horse can live upto and beyond 30 years and sometimes life does not plan out for the whole of them 30 years. It is completely demoralizing to have a horse that you cannot work with. In fact it makes you feel completely crap and like you are a failure. Horses are also incredibly dangerous and if you arent on the same page then you are in trouble.
> 
> Training also does not solve everything in regards to a horse. They do things for all number of things so its a case of taking the time to single each one out and see what makes a difference.
> 
> ...


I have a horse and I still don't understand why she is thinking of doing this. The poster of the comment you have replied to has mentioned the costs and everything you have said, and she has made a valid point, why get two horses when you can't afford it? Unless you are a breeder/ eventer why do you need two horses? The op should have taken into consideration the fact that even both horses could need very expensive surgery at the same time and she should be able to afford that in order to keep both horses happily. If I couldn't afford a few grand for my horse in case of an unexpected situation, I would feel very uncomfortable and worried in case he ever injured himself, she should have seen the fact that this problem or something similar could possibly occur when purchasing two very expensive animals!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

miss_ferret said:


> he used to when younger, he looked beautiful in harness. getting him going again has been on me and mums to do list for a few years now, so may not happen again any time soon :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If he was a stallion and you put him to a shire you could of bred a drum horse :O


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Daisyy said:


> I have a horse and I still don't understand why she is thinking of doing this. The poster of the comment you have replied to has mentioned the costs and everything you have said, and she has made a valid point, why get two horses when you can't afford it? Unless you are a breeder/ eventer why do you need two horses? The op should have taken into consideration the fact that even both horses could need very expensive surgery at the same time and she should be able to afford that in order to keep both horses happily. If I couldn't afford a few grand for my horse in case of an unexpected situation, I would feel very uncomfortable and worried in case he ever injured himself, she should have seen the fact that this problem or something similar could possibly occur when purchasing two very expensive animals!


Perhaps because she didnt expect her youngster to become really quite ill. Having any ill animal puts a lot of strain on you emotionally and i imagine that is why this lady feels like this


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

i dont think the OP has said she cant afford it though. nobody likes shelling out money for vet bill after vet bill. granted it wasnt my horse, but having had a season where i was paying out vet bill after vet bill, it does get very frustrating and starts to wear you down, regardless of how well you prepare for it.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

miss_ferret said:


> i dont think the OP has said she cant afford it though. nobody likes shelling out money for vet bill after vet bill. granted it wasnt my horse, but having had a season where i was paying out vet bill after vet bill, it does get very frustrating and starts to wear you down, regardless of how well you prepare for it.


Then the other horses pick up on it and play up and you feel crap because of it all and end up thinking about things.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Then the other horses pick up on it and play up and you feel crap because of it all and end up thinking about things.


exactly. much as i love them, they are right royal pains in the arse at times :devil:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

miss_ferret said:


> exactly. much as i love them, they are right royal pains in the arse at times :devil:


Yup by far one of the worst pains in the bums


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Perhaps because she didnt expect her youngster to become really quite ill. Having any ill animal puts a lot of strain on you emotionally and i imagine that is why this lady feels like this


That's what I'm saying, you should be prepared for an animal with such high costs to get ill, I saved up 2 grand extra before getting my horse just in case something happened, to spend on vet bills. If you can't save that then you're pretty much asking to be put in this situation. Those savings were drained when he got ill and I started saving again, it's the precautions you need to take when you own a horse.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Daisyy said:


> That's what I'm saying, you should be prepared for an animal with such high costs to get ill, I saved up 2 grand extra before getting my horse just in case something happened, to spend on vet bills. If you can't save that then you're pretty much asking to be put in this situation. Those savings were drained when he got ill and I started saving again, it's the precautions you need to take when you own a horse.


But even the cheapest surgery would eat up £2000 before they even got half way through. You can never ever save up enough money for the worst of the worst to happen because when they get ill they always over complicate it lol. I just think the OP has hit a bad patch and is just needing to post to let off some steam


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

selina20 said:


> But even the cheapest surgery would eat up £2000 before they even got half way through. You can never ever save up enough money for the worst of the worst to happen because when they get ill they always over complicate it lol. I just think the OP has hit a bad patch and is just needing to post to let off some steam


If you get good insurance many many surgery's will not cost you more than 2-3 grand in my experience. Fair enough she needed to let off steam but threatening to give up on your horses and not riding them more than 10 times in six months is just awful in my opinion. I know she can't ride the horse that needs surgery, but the one that's acting up could probably be sorted out with a trainer of a bit of dominance.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Daisyy said:


> If you get good insurance many many surgery's will not cost you more than 2-3 grand in my experience. Fair enough she needed to let off steam but threatening to give up on your horses and not riding them more than 10 times in six months is just awful in my opinion. I know she can't ride the horse that needs surgery, but the one that's acting up could probably be sorted out with a trainer of a bit of dominance.


But you dont know whats come up in them 6 months. I just think people are quick to judge the OP and i think that is fair. Iv been in this position before and it is absolutely horrible.


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

selina20 said:


> But you dont know whats come up in them 6 months. I just think people are quick to judge the OP and i think that is fair. Iv been in this position before and it is absolutely horrible.


When I first got my horse home he had so many problems, I rescued him from living in a pub garden. He's had so many problems from his past but I've never for a second thought about giving up on him, if this was a dog people on this forum would rip on them and I don't see the difference between saying this about a horse and any other animal. Even yesterday someone said they were selling a dog and people on the forum went on a witch hunt, saying they should have known about their job situation in advance, even though they had no warning!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Daisyy said:


> When I first got my horse home he had so many problems, I rescued him from living in a pub garden. He's had so many problems from his past but I've never for a second thought about giving up on him, if this was a dog people on this forum would rip on them and I don't see the difference between saying this about a horse and any other animal. Even yesterday someone said they were selling a dog and people on the forum went on a witch hunt, saying they should have known about their job situation in advance, even though they had no warning!


But what im saying is that this lady im quite sure will not get rid of her horses. What she has written is a rant. She loves her horses and is a regular on a group i post on. Shes just down atm and is looking for support.


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

Moscowlynny said:


> *After riding my whole life, and many years of owning horses, I'm ready to give up! I got both my boys believing they'd have a home for life, but I'm struggling!
> 
> After months of vets bill after vets bill, injuries to myself, encountering far too many bitchy people in the horse world, having no money and no time, I'm struggling to see why I bother any more.
> 
> ...


You know, you had the intention of a home for life - sometimes reality is different.

It's totally exhausting, emotionally and physically - and I think in reality, most people in the horsey community have had breaks away from horses. What makes you 'horsey' is the fact you come back to it.

Bearing in mind that while there are lots of 'this loan worked out really well for everyone' stories, people won't look after something that doesn't belong to them QUITE the same as they look after their own property... and TBs are such clever things that emotional welfare is much more of a consideration than with an old-fashioned leg-on-each-corner hunter type I think...

Anyway, listen, do what's best for YOU - it HAS to be right for the owner to be right for the animal, imo (whilst others won't agree with me) so have a think about it... maybe you could bring on youngsters for a stud / training yard and compete that way?


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

selina20 said:


> But what im saying is that this lady im quite sure will not get rid of her horses. What she has written is a rant. She loves her horses and is a regular on a group i post on. Shes just down atm and is looking for support.


Taking this into consideration I completely agree with the below statement. I'm just sick of people advertising and giving up on horses for the wrong reason or just because they didn't realise how hard it would be and did not prepare themselves.


Postcard said:


> You know, you had the intention of a home for life - sometimes reality is different.
> 
> It's totally exhausting, emotionally and physically - and I think in reality, most people in the horsey community have had breaks away from horses. What makes you 'horsey' is the fact you come back to it.
> 
> ...


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

Id go with what other people are saying, loan out the 7 yr old, perhaps to someone who has experience with badly behaved horses.

It sounds a little odd how you sent him away on loan perfectly fine and came back a absolute nightmare, maybe something has happened to him psychologically, was he hit about at all or anything like that? had he had an accident in the stable?

Horses are a real pain in the butt, growing up with tbs and crosses, who would injure themselved even if they were wrapped in bubble wrap, ive learnt its an extrememly expensive passion, you could have tens of thousands of pounds and one bad accident could easily rinse that.
I say, dont give up completely, because in the long run they are your babies and you will regret it if you sell them on


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

Daisyy said:


> not riding them more than 10 times in six months is just awful in my opinion.


while i have said myself on this thread that not being ridden could be the cause of the 7 year olds issues, none of us other than the OP can know that for sure. 

by the sound of it, this is someone who cares deeply about her horses, but it going through a tough patch. this, to my mind, isnt someone who's bought 2 on a whim, with no thought for the costs and consequences.

with the best will in the world, tough patches happen. last year was, frankly, my year from hell, but i can count on one hand the number of days i didnt go up and see my horse (but my mum did) and on one finger the day we had to get someone else to check on him as neither of us could. 

i've said myself that he hasnt been ridden at all since september, thats 4 months nearly. does that make me 'awful'?


----------



## Slumdog (Nov 29, 2012)

miss_ferret said:


> while i have said myself on this thread that not being ridden could be the cause of the 7 year olds issues, none of us other than the OP can know that for sure.
> 
> by the sound of it, this is someone who cares deeply about her horses, but it going through a tough patch. this, to my mind, isnt someone who's bought 2 on a whim, with no thought for the costs and consequences.
> 
> ...


As I said previously I've not rode mine since September either, the way I see it what's a few months when your going to own them for 30 years. They certainly don't care their not being ridden!


----------



## Embo (Jun 7, 2012)

I know several people who haven't ridden for a few months. One friend of mine has no intention of riding until the weather and ground improves. Its not doing the horses any harm, they are still going out in the day (albeit with mud up to their elbows lol) and are still being fussed and loved. I wouldn't consider any one of them awful people or horse owners. It's personal preference. 

I don't see how anyone can be so hard on OP. Horses are so demanding both emotionally and financially. And they take up all your time. It's bad enough she has one horse laid up on box rest about to have an operation, but the other one is having issues too. It's all happening at once, it's understandable she's feeling hard up. Any one of us would be. Having one horse in either of those situations is traumatic enough. I also don't recall reading that OP can't afford the treatment, so I think it's unfair to call her irresponsible when you don't know the full extent of the situation. 

Heck, I know I've wondered why the hell I do it sometimes and thought about giving up. I bet many of you have, too. Whether you'll admit it is a different matter  . Sometimes we just need to count to 10. You soon begin to wonder how on earth you even considered packing it all in.


----------



## Moscowlynny (Jul 1, 2012)

To those who have been supportive, thank you so much. To the opinionated person who is quick to judge without knowing the full situation; this is exactly what I hate about the horse world and what is making me want to give up.

My vets bill for the past 6 months has been approx £13,000. I'd like to see many people have that in their back pocket spare. I do have insurance and I CAN afford my horses. I've had horses for many many horses, up to 8 at one point as I take in rescues, pay to get them to health, then rehome, usually for free. My animals never go without! Insurance aside, I currently have 5 claims in, all with an excess to pay, travel costs getting my horse to hospital (for the third time in a matter of months) as well as other vets fees that aren't covered by my insurance. 

I've had both my horses for at least 18 months and have been keeping them for a number of years (riding for 21) so WELL aware of the costs and what's involved. I've worked as manager of a busy riding school/livery yard, as well as on racing yards. I know TBs well.

My 3 year old I've had since a weanling; he's had many accidents and in that time broke both my ankles (one of which has been broken twice by him, the other once), broken 6 of my ribs and my nose. I've still stuck by him through thick and thin. In the last 6 months he's damaged a tendon in his right hind, damaged his back (after getting attacked by dogs) and now broken his stifle and the process has been exhausting and worrying.

My 7 year old I got fresh off the track (I rode for the trainer), and was a nightmare when I got him nearly 2 years ago. I rode him everyday, built up a strong bond and soon got him going well. I used him in lessons at the riding school and even played horseball on him which was a massive achievement had you seen him when he first came.

Unfortunately I have health problems and beginning of last year was seriously ill in hospital (they gave me 24 hours to live at one point), I also had abdominal surgery. I decided to put the 7 year old out on loan. He went to a 'friend', someone who was local and had worked with horses her whole life; someone you could trust.

Some weeks later my horse was impromptly returned to me. He had an open wound just up from his fetlock and a lot of swelling; he was very lame. Vets confirmed damage to his lateral digitial extensor tendon, as well as bone damage.

It later transpires he had his leg caught in a ring feeder in the field. He was crippled lame for days, but just left in the field. I had a lot of contact but was never told about this until 6 weeks later when he came back to me. He'd been left in agony that whole time.

The day after the vet was out for this, he injured his right fore in the field. Cutting all around his coronet band and taking the medial dorsal wall right off. It wasn't looking good.

He was taken to hospital where he had surgery for his foot, whilst in there we nearly lost him to colic. Vets worked on him for over 24 hours to save him, but he was nearly taken in for colic surgery!

Since getting him back, it's been a battle with his foot and leg, but he was given the all clear and was sound to ride. Since he has come back from loan however, he's been a different horse. Ears back, would bite you or kick out which he'd never done before. Something had changed in him.

I rode him a few times but he went lame again, and we've spent the last few months carrying out all kinds of lameness tests which blocks and what not, which keep getting interrupted due to damage to his front hoof and him going lame on that again.

Recently we got to the bottom of this, and he has been given steroid injections into his hocks, and touch wood he's been sound since.

His behavior however in the stable is getting worse. Unfortunately I work a full time job and do a full time degree, as well as doing some volunteer work (starting vets school next sept hopefully), so someone else up the yard has been riding him for me, and he's been doing great. No I dont ride much, I don't really care about riding. I'm still up the yard twice per day regardless though to muck out, hay, feed, groom etc, even if this is 4am before work or 10pm after work. If that makes me such a bad owner then I'm sorry.

Couple months back I went to put a hay net in and he kicked me in the thigh. Luckily my vet was there and I was rushed to hospital with a suspected broken femur. Luckily it was just a large heamatoma, but I was on crutches for weeks, need physio and still to this day haven't regained the feeling in my thigh. Two days ago, he bit and kicked me again, this time in the arm.


I'm not giving up because I can't be arsed with the hassle, or I can't afford it, or I'm not prepared for the hard work horses bring, I've probably had more than most on this! I've in the past had 8 horses on DIY livery in winter while working more than full time hours. Don't patronise me.

I hope someone has bothered to read this and understand why I'm getting close to the end of my tether!!


----------



## Moscowlynny (Jul 1, 2012)

Oh, my boys. The three year old and his various injuries of recent times:



































































































Unfortunately I can't find the photos of him unconscious after the incident where he nearly died. 
And my 7 year old and his many trips to hospital etc:




























On set of colic (He was in the surgery at the time)



























Couple days ago:


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

Tbh, you sound like you need a hug. 

I'm not a horse person, tbh they scare me, but my best friend and her mum owns a livery yard and I'm regularly down there 'attempting' to help. I don't know how they do it, I couldn't do it, the dedication and money that goes into caring for a horse astounds me. They're up at 6 every morning and rarely get back in the house before 9/10ish at night. 
I understand its upsetting at the minute. Obviously there's being scared about the youngsters surgery and the extent of his injury, and I can understand the fact you worked for 2 years making a bond with the little twat to see all your hard work disappear. That has to be heartbreaking. 
You need to get yourself through the surgery, and focus on him. After that you might have changed your mind. Fresh start and all that. 
I rehomed my dog over a year ago now, 10 month old GSD. Wasn't about money, it was the fact that I couldn't cope and she wasn't happy. I don't think there's a day go by that I don't regret it. I know she's happier now, but that doesn't make me feel any better because I'm not happy. Selfish huh? 
Think what it would be like if you didn't have them. Do you genuinelly think your 7 year old would be better with someone else? Cos that's the only time you get rid of an animal. All this crap on this thread about home for life and never give up on an animal is nonsense! Sometimes you have to give up, for your own sanity as well as theirs. If there is someone out there that can provide a good home for one (maybe two, think about it) of your horses then maybe you should consider it? At the end of the day none of us can make that decision for you, it would be a hell of a lot easier for you if we could I know, but its yours choice. 

I hope I helped a little bit, and I'm always up for a chat if you need to. As much as your post was more of a rant, your thinking of your horses first. Your a good owner, don't let anyone tell you different


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Moscowlynny said:


> To those who have been supportive, thank you so much. To the opinionated person who is quick to judge without knowing the full situation; this is exactly what I hate about the horse world and what is making me want to give up.
> 
> My vets bill for the past 6 months has been approx £13,000. I'd like to see many people have that in their back pocket spare. I do have insurance and I CAN afford my horses. I've had horses for many many horses, up to 8 at one point as I take in rescues, pay to get them to health, then rehome, usually for free. My animals never go without! Insurance aside, I currently have 5 claims in, all with an excess to pay, travel costs getting my horse to hospital (for the third time in a matter of months) as well as other vets fees that aren't covered by my insurance.
> 
> ...


Just a thought hun but has his back been checked at all?


----------



## Moscowlynny (Jul 1, 2012)

cloggers said:


> Tbh, you sound like you need a hug.
> 
> I'm not a horse person, tbh they scare me, but my best friend and her mum owns a livery yard and I'm regularly down there 'attempting' to help. I don't know how they do it, I couldn't do it, the dedication and money that goes into caring for a horse astounds me. They're up at 6 every morning and rarely get back in the house before 9/10ish at night.
> I understand its upsetting at the minute. Obviously there's being scared about the youngsters surgery and the extent of his injury, and I can understand the fact you worked for 2 years making a bond with the little twat to see all your hard work disappear. That has to be heartbreaking.
> ...


Thank you for your support. I don't know if I could trust anyone else with him thats the problem, but at the same time it won't be long before he causes me serious harm unless we can get to the bottom of his problems


----------



## Moscowlynny (Jul 1, 2012)

selina20 said:


> Just a thought hun but has his back been checked at all?


checked back, teeth, legs, feet, the lot. Had him on couple courses of bute as well as a long course of metacam to rule out pain but there was no improvement  He's great under the saddle, very honest ride. Just a nightmare in the stable. Debating turning him away for a bit


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Moscowlynny said:


> checked back, teeth, legs, feet, the lot. Had him on couple courses of bute as well as a long course of metacam to rule out pain but there was no improvement  He's great under the saddle, very honest ride. Just a nightmare in the stable. Debating turning him away for a bit


Sounds like the loaner has done something to him. Whats he like around his face does he shy away if you go to stroke his head?


----------



## Moscowlynny (Jul 1, 2012)

Pins his ears flat back. He's very nervous/jumpy now, especially when mucking out around him. Most time's he'll go for you, but occasionally he'll 'cower' in the corner of his box. The other day he bit me, then swang his back end round to kick me (I was putting his hay net in), and as soon as he did it, he stood in the back corner of his stable and looked petrified! But still two minutes later the ears were back and he was scowling at me


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Moscowlynny said:


> Pins his ears flat back. He's very nervous/jumpy now, especially when mucking out around him. Most time's he'll go for you, but occasionally he'll 'cower' in the corner of his box. The other day he bit me, then swang his back end round to kick me (I was putting his hay net in), and as soon as he did it, he stood in the back corner of his stable and looked petrified! But still two minutes later the ears were back and he was scowling at me


I would back him up when he comes close to you. Only pay him attention when he is being nice. I would avoid mucking out around him for the minute until you have conquered these issues. You do not want to provoke a reaction from him. Makes me wonder whether hes been hit while in the stable perhaps if they were mucking him out with him in there.


----------



## Embo (Jun 7, 2012)

selina20 said:


> I would back him up when he comes close to you. Only pay him attention when he is being nice. I would avoid mucking out around him for the minute until you have conquered these issues. You do not want to provoke a reaction from him. Makes me wonder whether hes been hit while in the stable perhaps if they were mucking him out with him in there.


It certainly sounds like he's been hurt in his stable. Have you spoken to the loaner and asked why your horse has changed since he returned? Or spoken to other people on the yard he was kept, if he was being mistreated someone must have witnessed it at some stage. 

What about getting a behaviourst in? I know a chap who has worked miracles. It could be that you and and the vet are missing something because you're so stressed and have checked so many possible causes, maybe you just need someone with a fresh perspective to look at him?

It's such a shame that he's come through such horrific injuries only to have further setbacks with his behaviour. I really feel for the both of you.


----------



## Moscowlynny (Jul 1, 2012)

I don't really want to speak to loaner, she told me a load of lies about his injury as it is, was others on the yard I found out the truth off. 

After a SHIT start to the day, things are looking up massively. Found a lovely new yard that's half the price of mine at the min, and no bitching allowed (and no more having my horse's medication stolen!!!)

Changed his rugs tonight and he stood lovely, i was over the moon! Until I went to put his feed in and he squealed and kicked out again!!


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

Moscowlynny said:


> I don't really want to speak to loaner, she told me a load of lies about his injury as it is, was others on the yard I found out the truth off.
> 
> After a SHIT start to the day, things are looking up massively. Found a lovely new yard that's half the price of mine at the min, and no bitching allowed (and no more having my horse's medication stolen!!!)
> 
> Changed his rugs tonight and he stood lovely, i was over the moon! Until I went to put his feed in and he squealed and kicked out again!!


thats good news! the yard, obv, not the kicking 

this may sound a slightly odd question, but is he lashing out with his front or back feet?


----------



## Moscowlynny (Jul 1, 2012)

His back feet usually. He's done it once with his front but that was just after his surgery. Does also bite though! 

Can't wait to move yard, so excited! Just dreading telling current yard owners tomorrow


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

Moscowlynny said:


> His back feet usually. He's done it once with his front but that was just after his surgery. Does also bite though!
> 
> Can't wait to move yard, so excited! Just dreading telling current yard owners tomorrow


a very experienced friend of mine says of horses that kick 'front feet is aggression, back feet is fear'. if something has happened to him in a stable, then this would, understandably, make him a bit fearful.

best advice i can give you is to treat him like he's an unbroken 3 year old who's never seen people before. talk to him all the time your in the stable, reward (polo's are king) good behaviour. if your going to be doing things around him, walk him around with you (so if your just generally changing water/hay and so on walk into the stable and hold his headcollar in one hand and take him with you). if your doing something like changing rugs, keep talking to him and try to keep a hand on him at all times. biting will usually stop itself when he feels more confident, but until then, as soon as you see him make any move to do it, yell 'NO!!' as loud as you can, then back to nice calming quiet voice.

remove him from the stable for cleaning out until you've got a handle on the kicking/biting.


----------



## Moscowlynny (Jul 1, 2012)

Thank you for your advice. If you go in with polos he's lovely to you!! Even sitting on his back in the stable he's lovely. I tied him to his hay net tonight to do his rugs and he was instantly better. 

Once I move yards I'm hoping he'll get better, he'll be turned out daily and have grass (doesn't have this at the minute!) plus I'm going to go back to basics and do all the basic join up stuff with him (it worked when I first got him!) 

Makes me feel hopeful when people can be helpful without critising or passing judgement ignorantly. Thank you


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

Moscowlynny said:


> Thank you for your advice. If you go in with polos he's lovely to you!! Even sitting on his back in the stable he's lovely. I tied him to his hay net tonight to do his rugs and he was instantly better.
> 
> Once I move yards I'm hoping he'll get better, he'll be turned out daily and have grass (doesn't have this at the minute!) plus I'm going to go back to basics and do all the basic join up stuff with him (it worked when I first got him!)
> 
> Makes me feel hopeful when people can be helpful without critising or passing judgement ignorantly. Thank you



your welcome 

many will say you shouldnt bribe horses into good behaviour. many are wrong. they are bigger than you and can hurt you very very easily. if food is what it takes to avoid an injury, then use the damm food! :lol2:

i think you'll notice a very big difference, very quickly. sometimes they do need a fresh start somewhere new and at least it sounds like you can throw him into the field to burn off excess energy now.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Moscowlynny said:


> Thank you for your advice. If you go in with polos he's lovely to you!! Even sitting on his back in the stable he's lovely. I tied him to his hay net tonight to do his rugs and he was instantly better.
> 
> Once I move yards I'm hoping he'll get better, he'll be turned out daily and have grass (doesn't have this at the minute!) plus I'm going to go back to basics and do all the basic join up stuff with him (it worked when I first got him!)
> 
> Makes me feel hopeful when people can be helpful without critising or passing judgement ignorantly. Thank you


He will come around hun. You have had a hell of a lot to deal with over the past year so its no surprise your reaction was to go get rid. Cant count how many times iv been there and im sure other horse owners can say the same. If you turn him out and bond with him more im sure by next winter he will be different


----------



## Moscowlynny (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks guys, things are looking up! Granted his behaviour hasn't improved, but I think the main reason I was struggling to deal with it was due to feeling so low about the yard and the horrible bitchiness of people there!

But deposit on new yard and I move my boys friday! What makes it better is, I actually have grass and can turn him out properly again which I'm hoping will improve his behavior! 

Meeting vet in an hour to discuss few things. and my little one goes for surgery in 2 days so ill get some one on one time with Inca.

Big thanks to those who've been supportive and helpful


----------



## Embo (Jun 7, 2012)

Moscowlynny said:


> Thanks guys, things are looking up! Granted his behaviour hasn't improved, but I think the main reason I was struggling to deal with it was due to feeling so low about the yard and the horrible bitchiness of people there!
> 
> But deposit on new yard and I move my boys friday! What makes it better is, I actually have grass and can turn him out properly again which I'm hoping will improve his behavior!
> 
> ...


That's great news, time for a fresh start for you. 

Best of luck and keep us updated on how everything goes!


----------



## Slumdog (Nov 29, 2012)

Just caught up with this post, glad to see you're more positive. Sounds like you've had a hell of a time with them! I agree about bribing with food, if he's happy with hay nets and polos, give him hay nets and polos! He definatly sounds like he's had a real trauma, you just wish they could talk sometimes. I read somewhere that horses endure more cruelty than any other animal. After all, you wouldn't beat a dog with a stick in an agility class, but it happens in show jumping (and yes I do carry a stick occasionally lol) 
I hope the new yard works out and things start to move forward now


----------



## LostInBrum (Aug 3, 2011)

OP Wish id found this thread earlier but well done you! My heart really went out to you when I read your long post about everything youve been through with your guys. The turnout will do your 7 year old the world of good and perhaps a chilled winter of mooching about with no pressure or stress will get him to relax a little and you can concentrate on your poorly 3 year old. Who looks a real sweetie!

Have you considered an Intelligent Horsemanship Associate to do some ground work with your 7yo? People who do work along the lines of Monty Roberts, Kelly Marks, Richard Maxwell etc? Appreciate its more cost so nows not a good time but he sounds like a scared horse who may have expereinced some abuse. 

Loaning him out again has been suggested by others but I personally think thats not a good idea. If he is dangerous you cannot pass him onto someone else.

Brilliant news about the new yard. There are non bitchy, non judgemental horse owners out there, promise! and fingers crossed your new yard will be the fresh start you need. Look forward to the new year! :2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

LostInBrum said:


> OP Wish id found this thread earlier but well done you! My heart really went out to you when I read your long post about everything youve been through with your guys. The turnout will do your 7 year old the world of good and perhaps a chilled winter of mooching about with no pressure or stress will get him to relax a little and you can concentrate on your poorly 3 year old. Who looks a real sweetie!
> 
> Have you considered an Intelligent Horsemanship Associate to do some ground work with your 7yo? People who do work along the lines of Monty Roberts, Kelly Marks, Richard Maxwell etc? Appreciate its more cost so nows not a good time but he sounds like a scared horse who may have expereinced some abuse.
> 
> ...


Another idea is to perhaps see where a local Monty demo is and perhaps book him in????? Even if they do not choose your horse they do give you great advice. I dont recommend going down the Parelli routes because i find it full of rubbish lol


----------



## Embo (Jun 7, 2012)

selina20 said:


> Another idea is to perhaps see where a local Monty demo is and perhaps book him in????? Even if they do not choose your horse they do give you great advice. I dont recommend going down the Parelli routes because i find it full of rubbish lol


Could not agree more. I've been involved in some very heated debates about Parelli on some horsey forums I post on. Complete load of tosh. What sort of person witholds water from his horses (who are turned out into pens in the heat of summer) and calls it a 'method'. I still cannot fathom who people follow this and will defend his cruel practices, they are all brainwashed, its a cult!! GRRRR! I would never knowingly buy a Parelli'd horse either. 

Sorry, for going off topic, rant over, I just cannot stand Parelli!

I do love Monty Roberts, though. Every time I read one of his books it makes me blub! But yes, I would recommend one of his clinics, too


----------



## LostInBrum (Aug 3, 2011)

selina20 said:


> Another idea is to perhaps see where a local Monty demo is and perhaps book him in????? Even if they do not choose your horse they do give you great advice. I dont recommend going down the Parelli routes because i find it full of rubbish lol



Lol couldn't agree more. Find it often does more harm than good!


----------



## Greenway (Oct 16, 2011)

Bloody hell, love. You've been through it. I really feel sorry for you. I know how it feels to dread walking on to your yard. Especially when you're at your lowest ebb with all of the other awful things going on. 

DId you notice that when you brightened with the prospect of moving yards, your horse brightened and things werre even more positive. 

I agree with what people are saying about the Intelligent Horsemanship/ Monty Roberts route, and also to avoid pirelli.

There's not much I can really add that hasn't already been suggested here. Just don't get disheartened. You've had the worst streak of injury luck I think I've ever seen- and what injuries! And to those who say she should have known what she was getting into- well we all know horses are buggers for hurting themselves, but THIS is ridiculous and I know for damned certain a fair few people would have shot them before going through the trauma, trials and tribulations, not to mention the financial cost of these injuries. 

You've had your staying power pushed to the limit, Love. Keep at it and good luck. You'll get there and when you do, the bond between you and your horses will be far stronger than most. As for owning two horses- why the hell not?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Embo said:


> Could not agree more. I've been involved in some very heated debates about Parelli on some horsey forums I post on. Complete load of tosh. What sort of person witholds water from his horses (who are turned out into pens in the heat of summer) and calls it a 'method'. I still cannot fathom who people follow this and will defend his cruel practices, they are all brainwashed, its a cult!! GRRRR! I would never knowingly buy a Parelli'd horse either.
> 
> Sorry, for going off topic, rant over, I just cannot stand Parelli!
> 
> I do love Monty Roberts, though. Every time I read one of his books it makes me blub! But yes, I would recommend one of his clinics, too





LostInBrum said:


> Lol couldn't agree more. Find it often does more harm than good!


I took one of my horses to his demo and eventhough he didnt use him in the demo he took the time to work with the horse and help us out. Parelli is in it for the money playing on peoples dreams and giving rough ideas. What he does to horses is almost abusive and in cases is classed as abuse. I lost all respect when that catwalk video was sent to me.


----------



## Moscowlynny (Jul 1, 2012)

Thank you for your support and advice! I agree about Monty Roberts, I've seen him 'live' a couple of times and have been trying his techniques for years; join up worked wonders on my last horse and my three year old; Diego. 
I moved yards today and have noticed a difference already, in both myself and Inca. He seems a lot more chilled out and I've even been in the stable changing his rugs, bandaging legs, going behind him etc. He put his ears back a few times but never attempted to kick or bite me.
Going to start riding him again, and generally building his trust back up, lots of grooming, join up, etc.
Diego has had his operation this morning, seems to have gone well. They don't think it was a trauma break, it appeared to be an OCD lesion. They've x-rayed the other leg, which showed signs too, so while he was there they operated on both legs and have removed dead bone from each. If all goes well, I can pick him back up on Thursday! Going to be a bit more of an awkward recovery given that it's both back legs, but as long as it gets him better in the long run, plus it saves him going back up in a few months for another op! I'm not sure on the long term prognosis yet, but the surgeon at Glasgow vet school is confident I'll be bringing him back into work in 2 months or so!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Moscowlynny said:


> Thank you for your support and advice! I agree about Monty Roberts, I've seen him 'live' a couple of times and have been trying his techniques for years; join up worked wonders on my last horse and my three year old; Diego.
> I moved yards today and have noticed a difference already, in both myself and Inca. He seems a lot more chilled out and I've even been in the stable changing his rugs, bandaging legs, going behind him etc. He put his ears back a few times but never attempted to kick or bite me.
> Going to start riding him again, and generally building his trust back up, lots of grooming, join up, etc.
> Diego has had his operation this morning, seems to have gone well. They don't think it was a trauma break, it appeared to be an OCD lesion. They've x-rayed the other leg, which showed signs too, so while he was there they operated on both legs and have removed dead bone from each. If all goes well, I can pick him back up on Thursday! Going to be a bit more of an awkward recovery given that it's both back legs, but as long as it gets him better in the long run, plus it saves him going back up in a few months for another op! I'm not sure on the long term prognosis yet, but the surgeon at Glasgow vet school is confident I'll be bringing him back into work in 2 months or so!


Fantastic news hun. Maybe Inca was picking up on your stresses with the last yard? Nice choice of name too i have an Inca too.

Good luck and wish a speedy recovery to Diego


----------

